# CAUGHT ON VIDEO: Uber driver pepper sprays pax after being attacked, pax arrested



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

this happened on Oct 30 '15 in Costa Mesa, California...


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

according to the official youTube video info, the police ended up arresting the pax, that part is not shown here, but the entire incident is shown here


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Driver rocks!


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Holy poop!!! That's why I hate drunks and people who sit directly behind me.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

just how much effort was this Uber driver putting forth to get this drunk guy home? he seemed more interested in just dumping him somewhere.. a professional taxi driver would have given much more effort and totally avoided this incident and a 911 call ..

Uber = amateurs doing a professional's work


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> just how much effort was this Uber driver putting forth to get this drunk guy home? he seemed more interested in just dumping him somewhere.. a professional taxi driver would have given more effort and totally avoided this incident and a 911 call ..


Well that's one way to look at it. 
Me, after I saw the guy bouncing off one door and then the other I would have dumped him also.
In my view, it's not part of the job to take care of grown men who are falling down drunk. Actually, I don't take care of any grown men or women who are falling down drunk at anytime working or not. Except of course if they are friends or family. Call me a cold hearted SOB if you want.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Well that's one way to look at it.
> Me, after I saw the guy bouncing off one door and then the other I would have dumped him also.
> In my view, it's not part of the job to take care of grown men who are falling down drunk. Actually, I don't take care of any grown men or women who are falling down drunk at anytime working or not. Except of course if they are friends or family. Call me a cold hearted SOB if you want.


well if that's the Uber way "screw the troublesome drunks we don't deal with that trash" then it's a good thing we have professional taxi drivers who've been dealing with it forever


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Right in my hood.

1st thing I notice is the silence... people turn on your radios.

2nd... just ask where your going. Just seemed like this dude wanted this guy out and wasn't going to put effort into it. But this is just a short clip something may have happened along the way.

3rd pax is pretty hammered.

4th.When you work late nights you have to have a plan for events like this. The odds of it actually happening are extremely low but that one time you need to be ready.

5th, he could have driven this guy all over the moon and he wouldnt notice.

Best move overall was turning the camera around.


----------



## itniloe (May 13, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> this happened on Oct 30 '15 in Costa Mesa, California...


I really like that dashcam, nice clean video with GPS logging! I want one.

Seems both the driver and passenger were having a bad night.

If the stress of driving is putting you on tilt, then it is probably time to take a break.


----------



## Steve Joseph (Oct 21, 2015)

Let me offer some advice if I may -

1. Never ever EVER kick someone out of your car while casually sitting there and having your back turned to them. They're not your friend John or Sarah who you've seen drunk before and know how they will react. This is a total stranger. Did anyone else not see the warning signs prior? Drunk, no address entered, refused to enter address and the pax already sounded agitated. He immediately came across like an angry drunk. You're going to want to watch those carefully. What if that pax had a switch, razor or gun? With your back turned to them you would stand no chance.
2. Pulling over to a well lit or public place was smart. I give the driver props for that.
3. Put down all your windows, turn the car off, remove the keys, exist the vehicle and order the passenger(s) out of the car from the right side of the car through the now open windows. If you feel intimated for any reason do it from the opposite side of the vehicle so you are furthest away from the passenger. Stand 3ft or more away from the car and say it loud enough so that it gets the attention of any witnesses should you need them to validate your story if things escalate. You want to avoid any and all physical contact with the passenger and not give them the chance to assault you. That's why you need to get out the vehicle.
4. If the person does not exit your vehicle after the first or second verbal command to do so make sure the dial screen is up on your phone and press 911 as you're issuing the third command. Issue one more command to exist the vehicle before you indicate to the individual you're about to call the police. If they're still not moving call 911.
5. If they attack you at any point and you don't have a dash cam the call to 911 might pickup the scuffle or situation in the background, later to be used as evidence for your attorney, law enforcement and UBER.

Be safe people and use extra caution in driving drunk people around.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> just how much effort was this Uber driver putting forth to get this drunk guy home? he seemed more interested in just dumping him somewhere.. a professional taxi driver would have given much more effort and totally avoided this incident and a 911 call ..
> 
> Uber = amateurs doing a professional's work


how the do u assume that ?
i have driven a cab over 10 years and whould have kicked this guy out as well. i would have been more polite by saying please get out of my car.
if i pick up a passenger, unless he is sober i am def not taking directions. he gives me a destination in the first 30 secs or i'll stop the trip and let him out.
if u need someone to drive you to a destination be prepared to give exact address or cross streets or a close by business or establishment. thats that , period.
this video of driver getting attacked was extremely disturbing and i hope that idiot gets a lengthy sentence for what he has done to honest working person.


----------



## cnjdriver (Apr 20, 2015)

The driver was in the right. I've been a black car/limo/bus driver for 15 years now. I've even owned my own car for five years also. I've been in this guys situation before and have done the same. Twice I also did pepper spray the passenger and the police also did arrest the passenger after the police saw the scars I had on my face.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Steve Joseph said:


> Let me offer some advice if I may -
> 
> 1. Never ever EVER kick someone out of your car while casually sitting there and having your back turned to them. They're not your friend John or Sarah who you've seen drunk before and know how they will react. This is a total stranger. Did anyone else not see the warning signs prior? Drunk, no address entered, refused to enter address and the pax already sounded agitated. He immediately came across like an angry drunk. You're going to want to watch those carefully. What if that pax had a switch, razor or gun? With your back turned to them you would stand no chance.
> 2. Pulling over to a well lit or public place was smart. I give the driver props for that.
> ...


1) At VERY least he should have unbuckled his seatbelt. It would have been so easy for the pax to grab it and choke him with it.

2) staying seated inside your car is best only when angry passenger is OUTSIDE your car.


----------



## itniloe (May 13, 2015)

toi said:


> how the do u assume that ?
> i have driven a cab over 10 years and whould have kicked this guy out as well. i would have been more polite by saying please get out of my car.
> if i pick up a passenger, unless he is sober i am def not taking directions. he gives me a destination in the first 30 secs or i'll stop the trip and let him out.
> if u need someone to drive you to a destination be prepared to give exact address or cross streets or a close by business or establishment. thats that , period.
> this video of driver getting attacked was extremely disturbing and i hope that idiot gets a lengthy sentence for what he has done to honest working person.


Absolutely - no excuse for that type of behavior.

But when these situations occur a non confrontational approach is the best way to resolve the situation.
I agree with you - if the passenger is obviously intoxicated Politely get the destination or at least a landmark like bar or restaurant near the destination you can look up on gps, before you start driving.
I usually try to do this even with sober people, unless they insist on giving directions.
Passengers are typically honest working people too.
Sometimes they have just had a little too much to drink.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Also, not so much in the driver's favor:

If the Pax was such a threat, why would you chase him after he left the car? You are not de-escalating at that point.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I would agree that chasing the pax looks a little bad, but it is understandable.

What about the illegal U-turn at Harbor?


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

You follow to give 911 directions. You pull over, you get out and then order pax out. You really should have a cam in your car. Uber has the potential to be very dangerous. Instead of a slap, that could have been a stab or slash.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DexNex said:


> Also, not so much in the driver's favor:
> 
> If the Pax was such a threat, why would you chase him after he left the car? You are not de-escalating at that point.


People who are angry don't always make good choices. That's why professional robbers back out of places holding the gun on you as they do so. Clerks who have just been robbed or assaulted are too likely to shoot them in the back if they have a gun they just weren't able to get to during the crime.

When something like this happens you are scared at the time and immediately after you are so ****ing pissed you really are not thinking straight.

Having been robbed many times as a convenience store clerk I would argue anyone who is a victim like that should not be held accountable for what they do right afterwards. I truly think at that point temporary insanity should apply.

The reaction can be mitigated by experience, INCLUDING thinking ahead about what you would do IF something happens. That way when it does it's not as much a shock to the system.

That's why training regarding what to do during AND immediately after robberies and/or assaults/any physical or verbal threats is very useful. It shpuld include role playing and plans for various scenarios. Which I don't know if taxi drivers get but I know convenience store clerks and uber drivers don't.


----------



## Steve Joseph (Oct 21, 2015)

observer said:


> 1) At VERY least he should have unbuckled his seatbelt. It would have been so easy for the pax to grab it and choke him with it.
> 
> 2) staying seated inside your car is best only when angry passenger is OUTSIDE your car.


Those are excellent points and I would have to fully agree especially if the angry passenger is outside.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Lets start at the beginning... someone that is literally fall over drunk would have never made it into my car.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

This made me day. Now everyone go out and buy mace so we may be entertained by more Uber special videos like these
And oh for that moron who fired that driver for retweeting "Uber can be just as dangerous as a cab" then rehired for being a moron. This is proof driving for Uber or Lyft can be very dangerous and cost you your life. Drivers have been assaulted, sexually assaulted, called names, vehicle vandalized, used to traffic drugs and weapons, kidnapped, called upon for bank robberies and felony escapes and murdered.
It doesn't have to be the passengers either. You may be called to a very dangerous area where you might be caught up in the middle of some bad shit. Get a dash cam and be safe out there everyone!!


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Holy poop!!! That's why I hate drunks and people who sit directly behind me.


Suddenly option #5 in this thread (https://uberpeople.net/threads/innovative-ways-to-stay-safe-while-driving-pax.41146/#post-541469) 
looks better and better.

Yes #1 in the above thread would probably have diffused the matter (maybe) BUT #5 gets you a $200 cleaning fee if you clean it yourself and submit an invoice. ;-O

Andy


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

lilly said:


> Published on Oct 30, 2015
> the passenger was arrested. if viewer impatient scroll forward to 2:25


How do you know he was arrested. I don't think that pepper spray did much. I think I want to get a dash cam.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Whiteorchids said:


> How do you know he was arrested. I don't think that pepper spray did much. I think I want to get a dash cam.


Passenger was arrested. I saw this video on a FB group he belongs to this mornings. Pax needs to taken off Ubers platform.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Passenger was arrested. I saw this video on a FB group he belongs to this mornings. Pax needs to taken off Ubers platform.


Pax needs to go and meet bubba, his new cell mate.
Score will then be even.
This is assault on a defenseless driver.
I hope pax gets time for it.


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

I carry pepper spray but from the looks of it didn't do much.

My mom says I should put a hammer under the seat. Lol.


----------



## lilly (Oct 24, 2015)

Whiteorchids said:


> I carry pepper spray but from the looks of it didn't do much.
> 
> My mom says I should put a hammer under the seat. Lol.


ok, so the pax is banging ur head around from the back seat. u grab your hammer from under the seat, but ur in no position to swing it at the pax in the back seat. so u hold the hammer up while trying to use defensive moves with your other hand (aka: protecting ur head), crazy pax grabs your hammer and starts hammering ur head. a weapon in the vehicle tends to escalate everything.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

it appeared to be a short $4.95 trip ..

Uber gets $1.95 Safe Slaps-to-Face Fee
plus 20% of $3 = $0.60

so Uber gets $2.55
beaten driver gets $2.40

Uber on everybody!!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

As soon as the driver decided to end the ride he should have unbuckled his belt.... I was waiting for it and yelling at the screen for him to unbuckle, take the keys and get out. 
Where's that pepper spray that I read about with the green dye in it just like those exploding packets that they use when there's a bag of money that's stolen? It's supposed to last like a week. 
Not too good for the upholstery though. 
Those blond OC party animals sure know how to slap.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Holy poop!!! That's why I hate drunks and people who sit directly behind me.


One rule in my cab always has been: One passenger, you sit to the right. You do not sit directly behind me. If you are elderly, have a game leg, are on crutches or something that makes it difficult for you to sit in the back, you can sit in the front. If you are a cute chick, you can sit in the front, as well. Other than that, one passenger goes in the back and to the right.



observer said:


> 1) At VERY least he should have unbuckled his seatbelt. It would have been so easy for the pax to grab it and choke him with it.


We tried to get the City Council here to exempt cab drivers from the Nanny-ER-uh-*SEAT* Belt Law in case of criminal activity. One of the reasons was that which you cite. Another is that if you have on your Revenu-ER-uh-*SEAT* belt when the criminal tries something, you are securely *TRAPPED* in it. Your chance of escape is, at best, severely diminished. They did give us something. Between 1800 and 0600, if a cab or limousine driver has a passenger or is pulling to the kerb to pick up a passenger, he need not use his seat belt. If I am working those hours, as soon as I pull to the kerb for my passenger, off comes the seat belt. Yes, the majority of my passengers are not criminals, but the law states that I need not use the seat belt if any passenger is in the cab, not just a criminal.

This works for the cab, only, at least here. Here, the TNC vehicles are treated the same as a private vehicle with regard to compulsory use of Nanny-ER-uh-*SEAT* belts. The Police and Courts hold the driver of the vehicle responsible for all passengers' use of seat belt and, the District of Columbia assigns points (New York is the only other jurisdiction that assigns points).


----------



## Ms J (Apr 3, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> this happened on Oct 30 '15 in Costa Mesa, California...


OMG, I am so sorry this happened to you. EYE OPENING


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> just how much effort was this Uber driver putting forth to get this drunk guy home? he seemed more interested in just dumping him somewhere.. a professional taxi driver would have given much more effort and totally avoided this incident and a 911 call ..
> 
> Uber = amateurs doing a professional's work


Are you kidding?

1. This video OBVIOUSLY doesn't start from the moment the pax got in the car. From the back and forth they've been going around and around for a few minutes at LEAST on getting this dip-s*** to his location. 
2. At the point where the guys being an abusive a-hole and after the point where I've tried MULTIPLE times to get the info out of him I'm done too. Any rational person would be and that includes cab drivers. 
3. Don't give me that "professional cab drivers could avoid it" stuff. You know HOW they avoided it often times when I worked the clubs? They didn't TAKE the drunk pax. I don't know how many times we were told, "He's too drunk to give me directions. I can't take him," when we were trying to get completely off their a$$ customers a ride home so they DIDN'T get behind the wheel of their cars. (We put those guys at the end of the line at closing time and kept the drivers who helped us out at the front).

I can not believe you found a way to make the victim of the crime the one at fault here. What this shows is not the amateurishness of Uber drivers but the foaming at the mouth, logic impaired, foolishness of cab drivers. Its this mentality that had cab drivers screaming at my car and my pax when I made drop offs or pickups, or had cabs following me after a drop off, or following my damn pax yelling and screaming. Your not winning any friends and making yourself look silly.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

Since we're all arm chair quarterbacking, I'll throw my observations in as well. I dont allow anyone to sit behind me. I have a rear and forward facing camera. And I probably wouldnt have picked up the guy in the first place. I also would have gotten out after I stopped the vehicle, and told the guy to get out (like someone mentioned up thread). Kudos to the driver for turning the camera around...


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Every swing that was being taken against that driver was literally Travis Kalanick throwing it against someone who is desperate enough to drive for him. See, this is another situation directly caused by Uber's pricing model. How much patience can any human have at these low rates, even with a perfect passenger? So if there was any error the driver made, it was believing in Uber and forgetting that they couldn't care less about him, and not understand that they actually created the potential for this situation. Once knowing the potential for this situation was there, he would have come armed with the tolerance to even have enough energy to get out of that vulnerable position (his front seat) by the time he decided to kick him out. I guess there's not much to live for if you're driving at these rates. Maybe he secretly wanted to die? Well now that he got hit in the head, doctors have an excuse to give him a good psychological evaluation to determine if he's suicidal.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> just how much effort was this Uber driver putting forth to get this drunk guy home? he seemed more interested in just dumping him somewhere.. a professional taxi driver would have given much more effort and totally avoided this incident and a 911 call ..
> 
> Uber = amateurs doing a professional's work


Can I quote you on that? D-oh! I already did.

If the pax can't give you a destination, the pax don't ride, asat. That car should never have been put in gear. If I pull up to an obviously intoxicated person, my doors are locked, and I get a destination. If that guy doesn't give me one, I take my foot off the brake and ask him to give us a cal back when he knows where he is going.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

you guys need to re-watch the video, the DBS (Drunken Bittch Slapper) said "Park Newport" .. i am saying that a cab driver would hear "Park Newport" and say "ok Park Newport" and then drive to Park Newport ... however i do agree also that DBS deserved to NOT be picked up in the first place .. this is a tough call and i think a jury would vote unanimously GUILTY on the DBS


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> you guys need to re-watch the video, the DBS (Drunken Bittch Slapper) said "Park Newport" .. i am saying that a cab driver would hear "Park Newport" and say "ok Park Newport" and then drive to Park Newport ... however i do agree also that DBS deserved to NOT be picked up in the first place .. this is a tough call and i think a jury would vote unanimously GUILTY on the DBS


It also sounded like he'd changed his mind a few times though. For all we know that was the 5th "destination" he'd mumbled at that point.

If uber wants everything done by the app d they should make entering the destination mandatory.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

D Town said:


> You know HOW they avoided it often times when I worked the clubs? They didn't TAKE the drunk pax. I don't know how many times we were told, "He's too drunk to give me directions. I can't take him," when we were trying to get completely off their a$$ customers a ride home so they DIDN'T get behind the wheel of their cars. (We put those guys at the end of the line at closing time and kept the *drivers who helped us out* (emphasis mine) at the front.


You hit on one of my pet peeves: hotels, gin mills, clubs, restaurants and other such places who dump their problems on cab drivers. In many cases, all that is on the mind of the

employee(s) is "This guy is a problem, let's get him out of here". How do they "solve" their "problem"? They make it someone else's problem, in this case, they make it the cab driver's problem. Really what they should do is call the police. Theses people state that they do not want to call the police because they "Don't want him to have any trouble". They do not seem to care if the cab driver has any trouble.

We now move to what I emphasised in the quoted post. When I drove and when I dispatched, we had several establishments whom we were willing to "help out". Much of this had to do with the employees' of those establishments understanding that this was a two way street. You work with me, I work with you. In the case that you cited, a club, we had several where the employees were, as you stated, simply trying to get the customer a ride home. He was not being a problem, he was just blotto-ed . It happens in the club business. The club employees are simply trying to be good citizens and help out a blitzed customer while keeping another drunk off the road. Here was from whence the "work with me" came. An employee would get hold of the drunk's ID and find out where he lived. In addition, the employee would make sure that the drunk had some money. If he had no money, sometimes they went into petty cash to pay the fare. The employee would then pour the drunk into the cab, give the driver the address, pay the driver, if the drunk had no money and the club had decided that paying the drunk's fare was the best solution. If the drunk did something such as present a Michigan ID, the employee would ask to see a hotel room key, which always has the name of the hotel on it. If the drunk was staying with friends, the employee at least would get the telephone number. Sometimes the employee called, sometimes, when they called my company, they would give me the telephone number and ask me to call and get the address. I was not unwilling to do this, as the club worked with me, so I would work with them. The bottom line was that we got most of the drunks to where they were going with little trouble. Still, there were times when the employees of the club realised that the only solution to a problem was to call the police. Even then, often the police could get out of the drunk where he was supposed to go, at which point a club employee would offer to call a cab. As a rule, the police agreed that this was best, as there was no point in arresting the guy unless he tried to assault someone. If the drunk was belligerent but not violent, the club would warn my operator. As I had drivers who not only could deal with belligerent drunks, but liked to, I could get it taken care of. If it was going to take me a while to get such a driver to the club, I would call back to advise the employees.

Once I knew the address where the drunk was supposed to go, if I was familiar, I could take him there. If not (because it was in the suburbs), I could look it up on a map. It worked similarly when I was a dispatcher. If I knew, but the driver did not, I told him how to get there. As a rule, I would expect the driver to have a map and use it, but, when dealing with a drunk, I was not unwilling to help out my driver and look up the address on a map, if it were in the suburbs and I was not familiar.

The short version is help us to help you. Do not just dump the problem. Do a little HW and we can deal with the rest of it. It does not hurt to have a dispatch company with which you can work. One of the problems with clubs was that the passengers were frequently vapour by the time that the driver arrived. The clubs with which we worked held the customers inside (drunks, or not), until the driver arrived and went inside to ask for them, or we called from the office. If the passengers vanished from the doorman's sight, we got a call back to advise us of that. Most of the time, I sent the driver, anyhow, and held another call to back him up in case the people really were gone.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It also sounded like he'd changed his mind a few times though. For all we know that was the 5th "destination" he'd mumbled at that point.
> 
> If uber wants everything done by the app d they should make entering the destination mandatory.


the point i am trying to make is that a cab driver's incentive is to make $ $ $ whereas the Uber driver's main incentive is to earn * s t a r s * or "just have fun" or "try to hook up with a chick"

cab driver hears "Park Newport" and he says "ok this is a good ride $ $ Let's do this!" whereas Uber driver has no incentive there's no real $ $ so it's viewed by the Uber driver as 100% pain in the ass with no reward .. cab driver is seeking $ $ reward $ $ for dealing with this pain in the ass

there are reasons cab fares are what they are and one of those is cab driver gets paid $ $ to deal with this kind of garbage situation

now we're asking a stars-seeking zero-incentive-minded Uber driver to handle this kind of work ?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> Uber driver's main incentive is to earn * s t a r s * or "just have fun" or "try to hook up with a chick"


Well now, that's a complete and we'll formed conclusion based on assumptions drawn from an incomplete knowledge base.

Any chance you'd be open to rethinking your postition of the main reason people choose to drive for Uber/Lyft?


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Ms J said:


> EYE OPENING


Drive late night Newport for a week. Be as assertive as this driver. You may not get slapped, but you will find yourself in some ugly situations. Don't do it without a dashcam, or you'll probably be deactivated within a week. Newport is a shithole of humanity.

Within the last week I've had two situations where if didn't swallow my self respect and stay polite and humble and basically just bend over, then a shitstorm would have ensued. Both of these were in Newport.

That's not counting an instance where a drunk pax says 'we are heading to the peninsula'. I get to Woody's/American Junkie and look back to see the pax passed out in the back. "Wake up dude, we are passing Woody's now". Pax looks out the window, "Shit, let me out here". I bring up this example because it is a similar situation to the video (without the drama), but different for two important reasons. 1) The pax told me a general location as soon as I asked. 2) The pax wasn't a dick.

In the video, as far as I can tell, the pax doesn't tell the driver 'park newport' until the driver has already made a decision to end the ride. The only thing I would have done differently (besides perhaps not starting the trip) Is that I would have been polite about it. Once pulled over, "I'm sorry, I'm having trouble following your directions. Please tell me your address". If the rider doesn't comply, get out of the car, take your keys and phone and then tell him you are ending the trip. Ask him politely "Please leave my car". If you need to say this 3 times, then tack on, "I'm calling the police".

There is no reason to give the rider an attitude, it doesn't help the situation in the slightest.


----------



## SalvatoreUberNJ (Sep 10, 2015)

Rocco Vespa said:


> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh5Mf48UllscmqZ0CL


That could of been prevented if he just did the ride for the guy. What does it matter if he's giving the wrong directions you're getting paid. Also why end the ride if the guy's still sitting in the car? That was handled all wrong.


----------



## RodeoCab (Aug 14, 2015)

Uber driver(s) can't deal wth drunk customer(s).. As a real taxi driver I would of passed this test with flying aces.. He would of made it home!!

10yrs/6mos driving cab at night 3pm to 3am /Tues-Wed-Th-Fri-Sat

My personal Best..
1 macing .... Don't ever stick your head back in my cab after you've been kicked out ...(Here's Johnny aka The Shining) Hahaha! Thanks DCS for the $10 tip for Jack being an ass! :*) :*) :*)
1 back handed fat bloody lip... Don't touch my Cowboy Hat ever!!  :
3 pukers... They clean it ..I collect $100 + the meter! Ewwww! _:/ _
8 runners... w/meter over $20 5 out 8 ended up paying with an officers assistants ..Thanks BPD I give you 5 ***** 's! __
100+ owe me money (I will pay you next week ...BullShit!!! <<-- I believe in Karma and never forget a losers face!

Anyway in case you are wondering I Hate Uber and it's really a Corporate Hate aka Big Coporations who are taking from the little peeps...

Just Deal With It ...Dude ..I mean Gube-r!

p.s. as a female driver I have never had anyone take a swing at me .. or has anyone ever pulled my hair...!!!


----------



## SalvatoreUberNJ (Sep 10, 2015)

thedominican1 said:


> No way, f that pax.


I'm not saying the guy wasn't a jerk but there both in the wrong. The two things I'll give the driver credit was that he stopped in a crowded area and he turned on the camera. If he didn't do that Uber would of protected the pax before the driver.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Lol sissy with mace! Good for him on standing up for himself and not letting himself be a victim. But following him then acting like he's a badass for macing him? Lol what a hag. 

White boy had some hands though!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You hit on one of my pet peeves: hotels, gin mills, clubs, restaurants and other such places who dump their problems on cab drivers. In many cases, all that is on the mind of the
> 
> employee(s) is "This guy is a problem, let's get him out of here". How do they "solve" their "problem"? They make it someone else's problem, in this case, they make it the cab driver's problem. Really what they should do is call the police. Theses people state that they do not want to call the police because they "Don't want him to have any trouble". They do not seem to care if the cab driver has any trouble.
> 
> ...


I would not in any way, shape, form, or fashion dump an unruly or piss covered person on anyone but the cops. I had a list of regular cabbies who I would call first to take the guys who were just too far gone to drive and - depending on the club - if they didn't have the cash the club would pay. Anyone who was drunk, combative, and refused to cooperate and take a cab got their plates called in to the cops. I understand cab drivers have to make a living and want to deal with idiot drunks about as much as anyone else but not every inebriated pax falls into that category.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

D Town said:


> I would not in any way, shape, form, or fashion dump an unruly or piss covered person on anyone but the cops. I had a list of regular cabbies who I would call first to take the guys who were just too far gone to drive and - depending on the club - if they didn't have the cash the club would pay. Anyone who was drunk, combative, and refused to cooperate and take a cab got their plates called in to the cops. I understand cab drivers have to make a living and want to deal with idiot drunks about as much as anyone else but not every inebriated pax falls into that category.


...........in other words, your club would have been one of those with which I would have worked as a dispatcher, or, even as a driver.

Your clubs, and those with which I worked when I was a dispatcher were the exception, sadly. The majority of the places still dump the unruly, self-dirtied passenger on a cab driver, or, these days, on an Uber driver. As you state, in the majority of the cases, it is just someone who is too drunk to drive. You put him into a cab home. He wakes up the next day and comes back to get his car. In Washington, in many cases, the drunk did not drive himself to the club. He came on the subway, in a cab, a limousine, or whatever. In those cases, the doormen of the clubs with whom we worked simply wanted to make sure that the drunk got home, back to his hotel or back to the people with whom he was staying.

There is not always the opportunity to call in licence plates in the City clubs. It is a different story in the suburbs. Still, I must agree with your doing it. You offered the guy an out, and, if it were "one of those" clubs, you offered to help the guy with the fare, even. The last time that I was in Dallas and Fort Worth, I can remember some pretty scattered suburbs, so I can not imagine that a club would pay a thirty, forty or fifty dollar cab fare, but, you could give the guy ten bucks toward it and make sure that he had at least most of the rest. We had cases like that, here, where the drunk had most, but not all of his fare. We had drivers that would take them for whatever the drunk had. The club used to make sure that the shorted driver got a good trip further down the road. If that did not happen quickly, usually the club made it up to him by buying him a drink or two, or letting him in without paying the cover, or, if it did serve food, buying him a meal. As I stated, we worked together.

I suspect that had you worked a club here, I would have worked with it. You get it. I wish that more doormen, bouncers, barkeeps, desk clerks, Maitre d's and waiters did.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The last time that I was in Dallas and Fort Worth, I can remember some pretty scattered suburbs, so I can not imagine that a club would pay a thirty, forty or fifty dollar cab fare, but, you could give the guy ten bucks toward it and make sure that he had at least most of the rest.


This is true and there are plenty of short sighted morons who think like this, HOWEVER the alternative for the clubs I worked at that actually served the alcohol is having the cops pulling over intoxicated patrons as they leave the property. Get too many of those and not only do you start scaring away business from the club BUT you start getting HARD looks from TABC...you do not want TABC's and the cities attention if you want to stay in business.

Now I DID work for clubs who refused to pay. THOSE clubs were BYOB and felt they didn't have a license to lose so they cared less. The best you could do when they were sloppy drunk there and refused/had no money for a cab was take them to their car, have them "lose" their keys, and let them sleep until the place closed at 6am making sure to check on him regularly (there was always a guy dedicated to watching the cars in the parking lot any how so no big deal there). Its a shame that they "lost" their keys in the club over night and have to wait till it opens again around 11am before they can see if they'd been turned in but things like that can happen.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> just how much effort was this Uber driver putting forth to get this drunk guy home? he seemed more interested in just dumping him somewhere.. a professional taxi driver would have given much more effort and totally avoided this incident and a 911 call ..
> 
> Uber = amateurs doing a professional's work


You do realize when we drive around drunk idiots who have no idea where they are going we are wasting our own money and the next day when they see how much they are charged they complain to Uber and we lose even more money..... the whole trip is logged so if he takes wrong routes because of the passenger it looks like the drivers fault....


----------



## pri8t (Feb 8, 2015)

i bet that passenger is still activated on uber, and the driver is suspend off their platform


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

Just watched channel 5 morning news. The attacker is 32 and a taco bell executive was arrested for misdemeanor assault. The Newscaster said the driver is quitting Uber.

Found this.

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-uber-rider-arrested-20151101-story.html


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

So so sorry to this driver. Hope he's OK and this wasn't too traumatizing.

Can someone please tell me what camera he is using? Because that thing is getting purchased! I'm technologically left behind, so any advice on that front would be greatly appreciated.

I'm a female and have been driving for just over two months. I don't even have a pepper spray! How did I think I was gonna protect myself should incidents like this arise? Idk. Stick out my magical middle finger and make all the belligerent drunks evaporate, I suppose...


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

Just_in said:


> Just watched channel 5 morning news. The attacker is 32 and a taco bell executive was arrested for misdemeanor assault. The Newscaster said the driver is quitting Uber.
> 
> Found this.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-uber-rider-arrested-20151101-story.html


Saw that as well. I hope he's got a civil lawyer lined up. I betcha that psycho did what he did because he didn't expect a camera and expected to get away with it, as I am sure he got away with a lot on his way up that corporate ladder. There's a distinct character shared by all the successful tall male executives. And he might still get away with it despite the camera, you know. If he hires a good lawyer. The courts are less about serving justice to the wronged than they are about better arguments and shrewd use of procedure.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> this happened on Oct 30 '15 in Costa Mesa, California...


2 year UBERX driver here. Let's count the top 3 times I've kicked out unruly drunks (drum roll please):

#1. Four male USC students acting like fools, yelling, screaming, fighting with each other. I immediately stopped the ride one block from the pickup location so they could walk back. They all cussed me out like little boys but not one physically threatened me as we sat in the small Prius. I submitted a full page incident report to UBER, including the word for word insults and verbal threats, including their spitting on my car before they walked away.

#2. A 30 year old male completely drunk off his ass, his body waving to the point where could barely stand up, started yelling and screaming at me inside the car about directions. I only did half the ride to drop off the frightened girl he had promised a ride home to. She ran from the car as soon as I stopped. I then strongly advised the drooling jerk that his ride was over as well. At 3 A.M. in the middle of K-Town, good luck.

#3. One male and two females in their 20's. One back seat female opened the window without warning and starts puking on the door. I immediately stopped and started taking photos of the incident to collect a cleaning fee. The other ghetto female started to make verbal threats, "Do you know where you are?!" Yeah, I'm in South Central L.A. and I'm kicking your butt to the curb.

Blah, blah, blah. Now-a-days with the continued growth of the Ghetto ridership (And this Newport Beach thug qualifies as Ghetto.), I try to not even talk to the passengers so that there's basically "no verbal memory" of the ride. It's just from point A to point B. If they want to have a conversation, that's fine as long as they lead it, otherwise I'm silent.

As for this drivers' actions, he should have avoided the passenger in the first place. He knew he had a problem passenger when he turned the camera around to document any incident. As soon as he stopped, he should have gotten out of the car. It's to high risk to leave yourself vulnerable from a person sitting behind you. I would have also called attention to myself by setting off the car alarm. To let bystanders know there is a problem here.

And like any bouncer would tell you, "It's better to de-escalates a situation rather than to allow a confrontation to escalate out of control." Mr. BENJAMIN GOLDEN is now in some serious trouble that will negatively impact his family and career. I'm very aware that I'm driving a person not just a passenger. After all, we have their safety in our hands. So, I would have tried to be as polite as possible and not let some ones' drunken behavior create unnecessary damage to their lives.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

For the record - the LA Times says that the rider has been permanently banned. The article also has another quote from the driver that confuses me:


> "I wanted to make sure he didn't get away," Caban said. "I have lost so much money on people like him and I'm done dealing with it. They take the food right out of my mouth."


How do you "lose so much money" on people like these? You still get paid for the ride.

Finally, he's not gonna meet his new buddy Bubba in the Twin Towers. Only two misdemeanor charges.


----------



## RodeoCab (Aug 14, 2015)

Sad for the passenger ..Uber driver had no experience of how to handle a drunk guy ..I would of asked him to sit up front with me ..(Never put a really drunk guy right behind you) and I would of asked for his ID it's a great place to look for an address..This situation escalated way to fast... That's one the reason a real cab driver can handle this better then a Uber or Lyft driver ...The other reason is Money!! Game over .. it's the money.. I can control how much I make ..You can't ..I can refuse credit cards and ask a passenger to please use an ATM ..I get a paycheck too ..But it depends on how much I put into it! As for ALL credit and debit they go dirrectly into my account.... Having control is great ..Being a minion is an uber/lyft thing! And the best part Of being me is I give out my dirrect # meaning I have had them in my cab at some point (that day or last week or in the last 10+ years) no cancels ..no shows .. no begging for stars or ratings! "Know Your Ride.. Don't Drink and Drive" .. ~Karla w/a K!:*) aka RodeoCab!!!


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

The passenger has absolutely no right to assault a driver...being that said the trip was ended prematurely and the driver had a short fuse. A confrontation didn't start until the ride was canceled. There are ways to coerce addresses from people like this most of the time. Yet like previously stated, on UberX there is no extra incentives to do so because the rates are too cheap that going out of your way isn't worth it...so in the end the driver just says screw it and cancel. I had someone so drunk she couldn't give much of any direction...once I asked where she gets her mail sent to she suddenly remembered...lol! The mind is an interesting thing. Other times I asked to see what does your picture look like on your drivers license and got the address off of it. It's amazing the rapport you can build with drunks by acting and saying wacky things...then again on Uberblack, there's extra incentive to do this.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Just_in said:


> Just watched channel 5 morning news. The attacker is 32 and a taco bell executive was arrested for misdemeanor assault. The Newscaster said the driver is quitting Uber.
> 
> Found this.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-uber-rider-arrested-20151101-story.html


Story was on both Bill Handel and Bill Carroll shows on KFI and it's coming up on the Gary and Shannon show this hour on KFI.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

sidewazzz said:


> Lets start at the beginning... someone that is literally fall over drunk would have never made it into my car.


You don't know if he showed signs of literally fall over drunk when getting in car, So stop assuming..


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

this is why i have rule number 8


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

This is why you never let someone sit behind you! 80 percent of assaults occur behind the driver....


----------



## I Love UBER (Aug 30, 2015)

I watch the video several times and listened. I feel the pack was very drunk yes but he did not seem angry I really listen to the video he even told the driver that the driver had gone too far he should have turned earlier he begged the driver... please don't leave me here... I'll try to put the address in he was drunk drunk drunk I thought it was Uber responsibility to get drunk people like that to their destination so they don't hurt anyone or themselves that's what Uber is about the driver should have handled it much differently... the guy was drunk and he didn't seem dangerous at all he got upset because he's being left in the street somewhere if it were me I probably woulda did the same thing I feel the driver should have got popped in the head..... all the driver did with antagonize the drunk man to get angry


----------



## I Love UBER (Aug 30, 2015)

Also why didn't uber driver call 912 cell getting out of his car call 9-1-1 please call 9-1-1 he act like he got robbed can you believe this video also made it on TV and not even telling the story or the video in which is being seeing or hearing it I'm not I'm down for Uber but come on if that's Uber driver and I'm a female driver I could handle a drunk like that they come on maybe the overdrive I shouldn't be worried


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I Love UBER said:


> I watch the video several times and listened. I feel the pack was very drunk yes but he did not seem angry I really listen to the video he even told the driver that the driver had gone too far he should have turned earlier he begged the driver... please don't leave me here... I'll try to put the address in he was drunk drunk drunk I thought it was Uber responsibility to get drunk people like that to their destination so they don't hurt anyone or themselves that's what Uber is about the driver should have handled it much differently... the guy was drunk and he didn't seem dangerous at all he got upset because he's being left in the street somewhere if it were me I probably woulda did the same thing I feel the driver should have got popped in the head..... all the driver did with antagonize the drunk man to get angry


*(QUOTE)*
*"the guy was drunk and he didn't seem dangerous at all he got upset because he's being left in the street somewhere if it were me I probably woulda did the same thing"*

*Are you crazy or just a fool?, *
*The passenger HIT the driver..*


----------



## buddyllee (Nov 3, 2015)

This is why Uber Drivers that work nights need Car Wall Partitions. Are they allowed? Also what is the model and name of that DashCam?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> *(QUOTE)*
> *"the guy was drunk and he didn't seem dangerous at all he got upset because he's being left in the street somewhere if it were me I probably woulda did the same thing"*
> 
> *Are you crazy or just a fool?, *
> *The passenger HIT the driver..*


Don't bother. There are people so conditioned to hate Uber that even video of an Uber driver getting beaten will have them blaming the driver. Just do what I do and block the idiots making comments like this. You can't reason with them any how.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

I Love UBER said:


> Also why didn't uber driver call 912 cell getting out of his car call 9-1-1 please call 9-1-1 he act like he got robbed can you believe this video also made it on TV and not even telling the story or the video in which is being seeing or hearing it I'm not I'm down for Uber but come on if that's Uber driver and I'm a female driver I could handle a drunk like that they come on maybe the overdrive I shouldn't be worried


The guy is too drunk to give directions.... doesn't want to wear a seat belt. Why drive him? the driver will end up getting lost because of him and lose money the next morning when he complains to Uber..


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

To all the people making excuses for the passenger:

Your sense of entitlement to a decent humane treatment is at a dangerously low level.

It is one thing that the first thing that comes to your mind is anything other than solidarity and sympathy for the driver, but to feel so strongly about it that it is also the first thing you say on a public forum is disturbing.

The question of whether the driver did his job right or not is absolutely irrelevant. Even if we were all to agree on that very debatable issue and say the driver was unprofessional, violence is never the proper response unless being used in self-defense. There is absolutely NO excuse for what the passenger did. You missing that point is extremely disturbing and SCARY because I share a democratic country with you lot! Tyranny grows on the heads of people with low self-worth like you! Because you will not just forgive it but also make an excuse for it when it abuses you! (This reminds me of a disturbing study by the UN or some other org in some developing countries where majorities of women said it is OK for husbands to beat them if they don't cook food right. The worst thing oppression does to you is not the physical constraints/abuse but making you believe you deserve it! Anyone remember that Harriet Tubman quote: "I freed a thousand slaves I could have freed a thousand more if only they knew they were slaves.")


----------



## Lack9133 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have fun taking the city bus. You're now banned from my taxi as well.....


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> This is why you never let someone sit behind you! 80 percent of assaults occur behind the driver....


Really where did you get that FACT?


----------



## itniloe (May 13, 2015)

TheWhiteTiger said:


> To all the people making excuses for the passenger:
> 
> Your sense of entitlement to a decent humane treatment is at a dangerously low level.
> 
> ...


An eye for an eye only ends up making the whole world blind. - Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

No driver deserves to get pounded and no pax deserves to issue a beating just because. 

The fact is we are giving strangers rides, it doesn't matter if it's early morning, afternoon or night. This can happen to anyone. You can choose to protect yourself with something other than awareness but letting you guard down. Don't be dumb just to make a buck, set some personal rules for yourself and please learn to be polite.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Well this story has generated 10x the buzz the strike did. This shit is not worth 80 cents a mile.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

I Love UBER said:


> I thought it was Uber responsibility to get drunk people like that to their destination so they don't hurt anyone or themselves


Not so much no. It is not cool to drink and drive period. Is there a need for transportation alternatives for people who have been drinking? Absolutely. Some people seem to feel that if they have been drinking, all they need to do is put in an honest effort to get a ride, and if a car is not convenient, well then they are free to drive home inebriated. It doesn't work that way.

Your comments are that of an armchair quarterback. If the driver were some component of a video game, and you were at home with a remote control, I suppose you could have done better. Whether or not you could have done better doesn't really mean much. The video documents how he handled it at that moment and how it played out fell well within an expected range of outcomes.

The fact is, how you think you would handle such an incident and how it would play out are two different things. I have been driving for quite a while, I am going to suggest that that driver, once he was in trouble handled himself reasonably well. If he were to experience such difficulty again, or if you were in the same situation several times, chances are each time you are going to handle it a little differently.

I have dealt with difficult pax, violent pax, sometimes it is possible to handle the situation in a way that you come off feeling like a world beater and a genius. Bring It On!! How tired a driver is, how their personal life is playing out, the temper of a drivers previous customers that evening, they all play in to how a driver handles that drunk in the video - that time.

Somedays, it goes better than planned, others less so, but honestly, whether or not you could have handled the situation better is a mute point. It is quite possible the driver in the video already had handled such a situation better in the past- so it never became such an issue.

WHen you suggest it is Uber's responsibility to get people like that home........ Drivers are not there to be whipping posts for abusive drunks. If Uber drivers habitually accept pax who are too drunk to ride without being a distraction or safety concern, Uber will become an enabler for more violence. That happens.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...iver-edward-caban-taco-bell-executive-n456361


----------



## Lack9133 (Mar 26, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Not so much no. It is not cool to drink and drive period. Is there a need for transportation alternatives for people who have been drinking? Absolutely. Some people seem to feel that if they have been drinking, all they need to do is put in an honest effort to get a ride, and if a car is not convenient, well then they are free to drive home inebriated. It doesn't work that way.
> 
> Your comments are that of an armchair quarterback. If the driver were some component of a video game, and you were at home with a remote control, I suppose you could have done better. Whether or not you could have done better doesn't really mean much. The video documents how he handled it at that moment and how it played out fell well within an expected range of outcomes.
> 
> ...


While I agree with you that driver safety is paramount, I would have to agree with the previous poster that Uber, cab companies and so on still have a responsibility to ensure individuals who have been drinking have options. If a drunk driver killed one of your family members and you found out that he was banned from using Uber, cab companies and other options because he was a threat to drivers, would you be just as understanding?

There needs to be stricter laws that protect cab drivers, Uber drivers and other public transportation drivers who are putting up with this type of crap to help keep the streets safe. Instead of banning of individuals, assault of a cab driver should be a felony offense with heavy fines and some jail time. The last thing we need as a society is quality individuals leaving the profession because of safety concerns or companies banning individuals who are possible threats to other drivers from having safe ride options.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Lack9133 said:


> While I agree with you that driver safety is paramount, I would have to agree with the previous poster that Uber, cab companies and so on still have a responsibility to ensure individuals who have been drinking have options. If a drunk driver killed one of your family members and you found out that he was banned from using Uber, cab companies and other options because he was a threat to drivers, would you be just as understanding?
> 
> There needs to be stricter laws that protect cab drivers, Uber drivers and other public transportation drivers who are putting up with this type of crap to help keep the streets safe. Instead of banning of individuals, assault of a cab driver should be a felony offense with heavy fines and some jail time. The last thing we need as a society is quality individuals leaving the profession because of safety concerns or companies banning individuals who are possible threats to other drivers from having safe ride options.





I Love UBER said:


> I watch the video several times and listened. I feel the pack was very drunk yes but he did not seem angry I really listen to the video he even told the driver that the driver had gone too far he should have turned earlier he begged the driver... please don't leave me here... I'll try to put the address in he was drunk drunk drunk I thought it was Uber responsibility to get drunk people like that to their destination so they don't hurt anyone or themselves that's what Uber is about the driver should have handled it much differently... the guy was drunk and he didn't seem dangerous at all he got upset because he's being left in the street somewhere if it were me I probably woulda did the same thing I feel the driver should have got popped in the head..... all the driver did with antagonize the drunk man to get angry





Huberis said:


> Not so much no. It is not cool to drink and drive period. Is there a need for transportation alternatives for people who have been drinking? Absolutely. Some people seem to feel that if they have been drinking, all they need to do is put in an honest effort to get a ride, and if a car is not convenient, well then they are free to drive home inebriated. It doesn't work that way.
> 
> Your comments are that of an armchair quarterback. If the driver were some component of a video game, and you were at home with a remote control, I suppose you could have done better. Whether or not you could have done better doesn't really mean much. The video documents how he handled it at that moment and how it played out fell well within an expected range of outcomes.
> 
> ...


^^^^^ I agree 100%

Stop making excuses for DRUNKS,

they made the decision to drink beyond their ability to control themselves.

I'm beginning to think that the easy availabilty of Uber rides is actually INCREASING alcoholism in this country.


----------



## Meh! (Apr 22, 2015)

Can anyone identify that camera? I'm hoping to buy one for my car.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

One of the charges against Golden,

battery against a public transit employee.....


----------



## Lack9133 (Mar 26, 2015)

observer said:


> I'm beginning to think that the easy availabilty of Uber rides is actually INCREASING alcoholism in this country.


That would be an interesting topic to study and I bet your hypothesis would be proven correct.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Meh! said:


> Can anyone identify that camera? I'm hoping to buy one for my car.


I was saying the same thing....it's really nice. I see this video has suddenly blown up everywhere.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Lack9133 said:


> While I agree with you that driver safety is paramount, I would have to agree with the previous poster that Uber, cab companies and so on still have a responsibility to ensure individuals who have been drinking have options. If a drunk driver killed one of your family members and you found out that he was banned from using Uber, cab companies and other options because he was a threat to drivers, would you be just as understanding?
> 
> There needs to be stricter laws that protect cab drivers, Uber drivers and other public transportation drivers who are putting up with this type of crap to help keep the streets safe. Instead of banning of individuals, assault of a cab driver should be a felony offense with heavy fines and some jail time. The last thing we need as a society is quality individuals leaving the profession because of safety concerns or companies banning individuals who are possible threats to other drivers from having safe ride options.


It is unlawful to drive intoxicated and impaired- period. Uber isn't even a common carrier in the sense that taxis are for one. By common carrier I intend to suggest that the surge pricing precludes Uber from being a common carrier: In certain markets, at certain times, potential pax can be priced out of a ride when they most need one for example. That in and of itself is a huge issue.

Secondly, There is always the option of having a designated driver amongst a group of friends.

As a taxi driver, I am expected to make an effort to accommodate my pax. I need to make an effort to honor the calls we book. However, if say road/weather conditions are unsafe, I can cancel the ride with zero problem. If I as a driver deem a pax too inebriated, to travel such that they would distract me from driving or make the task unsafe, I can end the trip or never start it. Zero issue.

- People such still be encouraged to designate a driver who isn't going to drink. I personally can do that for my friends.
- In PA, a person if someone is said to be VIP, visibly intoxicated they are expected to be shut off at the bar.
- If someone drinks themselves into a hole and they are not fit to ride, they are not as a result being encouraged to then drive home. People do make such decisions. By the same token, I have had pax poured into my taxi taxi by bar managers, on the bars dime with instructions to take them home only to have them insist that I drive them to their car.



Lack9133 said:


> If a drunk driver killed one of your family members and you found out that he was banned from using Uber, cab companies and other options because he was a threat to drivers, would you be just as understanding?


For one, I have been driving taxi for over fifteen years, I have almost been hit by drunks numerous times. I call those incidents in immediately. I do not screw around. The idea is to mitigate violence, not play a shell game with it. My job is to keep my car safe, get everyone home. I am not responsible for what that person does after I refuse them service. It does not work like that. If a person was banned from taxis and Uber for as you suggest: he was deemed a threat, that is all I need to hear. We are drivers, we are not law enforcement officers. We are in vulnerable positions to be asked to risk what very much is our own necks.

I am doing my job, I am providing safe transportation to peple who are responsible enough to allow me to safely d my job asat. In my opinion, what you suggest is that I am duty bound to be an enabler of self abusive behavior which then has the capacity to be harmful to the general public.

My experience suggests that I am best off not allowing myself to be held hostage to what I take to be false, self serving logic. I hear this all the time.

If I feel someone is in danger, I will do one of the following if needed: If someone is in physical danger to themselves, I will stay on the scene, call an ambulance and wait until they arrive ( EMTs have suggested that is proper protocol). If I believe someone is hammered and about to drive their car, I will call the police and I will stay on the scene if needed for that too.

What I am not going to do is give them a free pass or enable poor behavior at my expense, if I did that habitually, I wouldn't last at this job.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

the video said "Garmin" and had gps coordinates... so I'm taking a guess:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B012XMCW3A/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

There is a version of the video that has Garmin at the bottom Ii believe.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

Some good jokes for a comedia here boy!

-The Pax was at a Corporate Taco Bell party and the hot sauce gave him the hiccups..lol
- Taco Bell claims they would hav let the Sucker punches slide but felt he should be terminated for pulling hair like a btch! The hair pulling was inexcusable HR said with a smile!
-driver then quits Uber after Uber requests he watch their video to help bring up his rating because the one star that last Pax gave him really brought down his overall average. Ubers last word "we're here for you"!!!
- Uber rumored to be purchasing a mace factory in Romania and plans on shipping fresh black and silver bottles to driver that do at least 4 hours of driving Friday and Saturday night between midnight and 6 am,complete at least 4 trips an hour, have at least a 4.99 rating and be a black belt in mixed martial arts.! 

Passenger too will get the mace and it will be branded "Uber driver behave" passengers with low ratings are encouraged to open new user accounts so that newbie drivers would not be aware that they're about to pick up the biggest looser douchbag They have ever come across on their lives! and have that filthy animal sit right behind him in his nice new ride leased to him through uber finance partner @ the bargain sticker price plus 29.99999% interest hidden I a lease to buy magnificent deal!!! "Uber is good for Merica!' 
And Deblasio is bad for Merica!!!!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

bezi_NY said:


> Ubers last word "we're here for you"!!!


DO you suppose Uber thanked the pax for "reaching out"?


----------



## Lack9133 (Mar 26, 2015)

Huberis said:


> It is unlawful to drive intoxicated and impaired- period. Uber isn't even a common carrier in the sense that taxis are for one. By common carrier I intend to suggest that the surge pricing precludes Uber from being a common carrier: In certain markets, at certain times, potential pax can be priced out of a ride when they most need one for example. That in and of itself is a huge issue.
> 
> Secondly, There is always the option of having a designated driver amongst a group of friends.
> 
> ...


I'm not disagreeing at all. From someone who has been in the taxi world about 10 years, I can attest that is the proper way of going about handling that situation. I know my company trains drivers for that situation. I also know that there are some lazy ass drivers out there who would rather just throw someone on the street to grab the next fair as compared to waiting around for the cops to show.

But as protection for drivers, there needs to be some laws that prosecute anyone who becomes a threat to a cab driver and forces a driver to go through the process you described. Anytime it gets to that point, there needs to be some legal protection for the driver.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Lack9133 said:


> I'm not disagreeing at all. From someone who has been in the taxi world about 10 years, I can attest that is the proper way of going about handling that situation. I know my company trains drivers for that situation. I also know that there are some lazy ass drivers out there who would rather just throw someone on the street to grab the next fair as compared to waiting around for the cops to show.
> 
> But as protection for drivers, there needs to be some laws that prosecute anyone who becomes a threat to a cab driver and forces a driver to go through the process you described. Anytime it gets to that point, there needs to be some legal protection for the driver.


I have had issues with physically violent pax over the years. From my experience, law enforcement has been very responsive and helpful. Even with pax who have been difficult, unruly, incoherent, the police have been helpful.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Lack9133 said:


> I also know that there are some lazy ass drivers out there who would rather just throw someone on the street to grab the next fair as compared to waiting around for the cops to show.


I'm not sure it is laziness. It could be. Some people for example have authority issues for example and are not inclined to call the police for that reason. They project their own issues in relation to authority into the situation and respond perhaps a bit differently from how I might. Some drivers may be midway through a horrible shift and sensitive to those pressures. Taxi drivers pay to drive. Uber drivers do too in their own way, some are more aware of that than others. Nobody is paying a driver to babysit someone until the ambulance arrives. That said, if I need to call the police in, I usually get down time from the taxi company and will not be charged for the time.

Lazy ass driver? Nah, just someone who doesn't want to be tangled up in the problem or doesn't feel up to being part of the solution.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I honestly think this guy would have been shot here in Atlanta...with our virtually non-existent gun laws, yeah.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

Huberis said:


> DO you suppose Uber thanked the pax for "reaching out"?


Of course they did!! Heck they probably gave the pax 20 free rides!

-Does the rating system not encourage the abuse of drivers?
-Does Uber not encourage drunks to use Uber? While at the same encourage drivers to work those drunk hours?
-Does a night club not have more security than a McDonald's?

I'm glad this kid didnt get more hurt! Had that been a truly crazed individual with a small knife. He'd probably be dead. Poor guy did almost nothing to defend himself!! and luckily had the chance to mace the guy and have him arrested.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

bezi_NY said:


> Of course they did!! Heck they probably have the pax 20 free rides!
> 
> -Does the rating system not encourage the abuse of drivers?
> -Does Uber not encourage drunks to use Uber? While at the same encourage drivers to work those drunk hours?
> ...


You are preaching to the choir considering I would never consider driving for Uber given the need to put up with such bullshit as the peer to peer rating scheme, ownership of the car yet no say in any part of the decision making process.

I am not sure if you got the joke, but Uber CSRs always give "thank you(s) for reaching out" every time a driver makes an inquiry or expresses a concern. That pax gave a more vivid example "reaching out"..... perhaps it was too vague a play on words.

The driver handled himself well. The guy was arrested. He did get to pepper spray the guy and watch him wretch while he waited for the police to arrive, but that guy is without what sounded likely to be a good paying job.

The absolute greatest payback is that dud may be sitting around scratching his noggin' looking for what to do next wondering if he can sign up as an Uber driver to hold him over until he finds a better gig. Who knows, Uber may miss the incident on the background check?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> I honestly think this guy would have been shot here in Atlanta...with our virtually non-existent gun laws, yeah.


He should be forced to drive Uber in Detroit, Cincinnati or one of the other rock bottom, sub$.80 markets.


----------



## Lack9133 (Mar 26, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I have had issues with physically violent pax over the years. From my experience, law enforcement has been very responsive and helpful. Even with pax who have been difficult, unruly, incoherent, the police have been helpful.


Oh I've had the same experiences. But I have also had a few times where a belligerent idiot in the back of a cab was the last of their worries. But my point is, I have had colleagues who have given up the profession due to unruly passengers. There should be more protections for drivers so that quality drivers are not leaving the streets due to a few dumbasses. People complain all the time about the quality of cab drivers while at the same time, those same passengers the quality ones off with actions such as this.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LADriver said:


> 2 year UBERX driver here. Let's count the top 3 times I've kicked out unruly drunks (drum roll please):
> 
> #1. Four male USC students acting like fools, yelling, screaming, fighting with each other. I immediately stopped the ride one block from the pickup location so they could walk back. They all cussed me out like little boys but not one physically threatened me as we sat in the small Prius. I submitted a full page incident report to UBER, including the word for word insults and verbal threats, including their spitting on my car before they walked away.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing this guy has assaulted before and has got away with it precisely because some well meaning person didn't want to "create unnecessary damage to his life."

I bet he's from a "good family" too.

Waiting for the ex girlfriends to let us know this is not an isolated incident.

He deserves everything he gets. After growing up with a drunken abusive stepfather I can tell you when you "help out" people who get drunk and act like asses you just give them license to do it more and more. The ones "unnecessarily damaged" are the ones YOU don't see.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Lack9133 said:


> Oh I've had the same experiences. But I have also had a few times where a belligerent idiot in the back of a cab was the last of their worries. But my point is, I have had colleagues who have given up the profession due to unruly passengers. There should be more protections for drivers so that quality drivers are not leaving the streets due to a few dumbasses. People complain all the time about the quality of cab drivers while at the same time, those same passengers the quality ones off with actions such as this.


Fair enough. We have some drivers who simply can not tolerate the drunk crowd. I pax does not need to be violent to be intolerable and toxic. Pax can be verbally abusive, just plain old fatiguing. Under the best of conditions, it is never going to be for everyone. I had a drunk last night who couldn't tell me where he was going with much accuracy, fortunately I remembered who he was and had a rough idea of where he was going.

He asked me at one point what airport I was taking him and why we were going the long way, I should have taken Fox Hollow rd he assured me. I pointed out we were on exactly that road that very moment and I'd be happy to let him out to sniff the road. It got ugly, I was patient, got through it with payment, he was so drunk he tried to pay me a second time..... This was at 5:30 pm.

That kind of BS alone wears people down, it takes its toll. I must admit, it is that kind of crap that I personally don't care much for the surge pricing model. It would create too much anxiety over time for me as a driver. It would create too much added contrast between what works and what is toxic when all I want to do is go out work 8 or 10 hours and leave my work behind me in the car when I am done.

That is me personally. Combine that with the peer review system, encourages additional neurotic energy.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

The idiot in the video was a VP at Taco Bell. They fired his a$$ today. 
That little binge lost him $300k/year.
What a putz.


----------



## tar heel girl (Nov 3, 2015)

TheWhiteTiger said:


> So so sorry to this driver. Hope he's OK and this wasn't too traumatizing.
> 
> Can someone please tell me what camera he is using? Because that thing is getting purchased! I'm technologically left behind, so any advice on that front would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I'm a female and have been driving for just over two months. I don't even have a pepper spray! How did I think I was gonna protect myself should incidents like this arise? Idk. Stick out my magical middle finger and make all the belligerent drunks evaporate, I suppose...


lol. you made me chuckle on the middle finder statement. I am a female driver too that just started driving and I will be looking for some pepper spray,preferably in pink


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> The idiot in the video was a VP at Taco Bell. They fired his a$$ today.
> That little binge lost him $300k/year.
> What a putz.


He'll find something soon. Maybe he'll be the next VP at Uber


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> He'll find something soon. Maybe he'll be the next VP at Uber


Yes, Uber would be one of those opportunities that would not care about felony assault on an Uber driver.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> He'll find something soon. Maybe he'll be the next VP at Uber


He DOES seem to show about the same level of respect for the drivers that most Uber executives seem to show...although he might be a little too charitable...he'd have cinched a position if he had stabbed the driver and pissed on his car.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

D Town said:


> He DOES seem to show about the same level of respect for the drivers that most Uber executives seem to show...although he might be a little too charitable...he'd have cinched a position if he had stabbed the driver and pissed on his car.


Pissed in his car, much more serious.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> the point i am trying to make is that a cab driver's incentive is to make $ $ $ whereas the Uber driver's main incentive is to earn * s t a r s * or "just have fun" or "try to hook up with a chick"
> 
> cab driver hears "Park Newport" and he says "ok this is a good ride $ $ Let's do this!" whereas Uber driver has no incentive there's no real $ $ so it's viewed by the Uber driver as 100% pain in the ass with no reward .. cab driver is seeking $ $ reward $ $ for dealing with this pain in the ass
> 
> ...


how did this become a uber verse cab situation.Who cares you can have those fall down drunks


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> this happened on Oct 30 '15 in Costa Mesa, California...


GREAT video! Thanks for posting this.

IMO it is good, as professional drivers, to look at this as: What did he do right and why? Also, what could he done better? What would I do in this situaton?

Pepper spray was used in purely defensive way- to stop the attack. The pepper spray stopped when the threat stopped. But FOLLOWING after the guy after he left the car with mace in hand, taunting "you got maced, motherf***er" is dangerous. He's got fire in his eyes and now could easily tackle the driver in more rage. Not only that, if something had happened again as he followed the guy, the driver may find himself in a legal grey area at best...

This is also a prime example of if there is a situation where you need to kick a pax out, don't kid yourself. It is the most dangerous point of that trip. Pax will get offended!!

Notice the driver was mentally preparing once he decided to kick the guy out. Before telling the pax, he flipped the cam around. Chose a well lit public location. Stopped the car and then told him firmly but calmly for the pax to leave. No "sorry" "please" or name calling.


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

Caban Sueing Golden. We knew this was coming. Golden lost his job so he won't have any money by the time this goes to court. He lives in an apt in Newport. I would have gone after Uber.

http://abc7.com/news/uber-driver-suing-suspect-in-oc-attack/1067275/


----------



## buddyllee (Nov 3, 2015)

Anyone know what Dashcam he was using? And also does Uber allow Car Wall Partitions?


----------



## buddyllee (Nov 3, 2015)

Whiteorchids said:


> Caban Sueing Golden. We knew this was coming. Driver lost his job so he won't have any money by the time this goes to court. He lives in an apt in Newport. I would have gone after Uber.


Why did he lose his job??? Makes no sense.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

buddyllee said:


> Why did he lose his job??? Makes no sense.


I think he just quit doing Uber. Can't blame him.


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

Whiteorchids said:


> Caban Sueing Golden. We knew this was coming. Driver lost his job so he won't have any money by the time this goes to court. He lives in an apt in Newport. I would have gone after Uber.
> 
> http://abc7.com/news/uber-driver-suing-suspect-in-oc-attack/1067275/





buddyllee said:


> Why did he lose his job??? Makes no sense.


Oops I meant Ben Golden the pax got fired. Driver quit more money for his pain and suffering lawsuit I presume.


----------



## buddyllee (Nov 3, 2015)

Don't blame him either after that incident. But he will be back  Ubering in no time.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

CNBC did a story on Golden. 
He wants to apologize to the driver. 
I would not want anything to do with that apology. He is just trying to mitigate his sentence.

http://www.cnbc.com/2015/11/03/former-taco-bell-exec-faces-new-charges-in-uber-fracas.html


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

IckyDoody said:


> The only thing I would have done differently (besides perhaps not starting the trip) Is that I would have been polite about it. Once pulled over, "I'm sorry, I'm having trouble following your directions. Please tell me your address"


This. The meter is running, might as well use that time to try and get his destination one more time. Warn the passenger that you'll have to cancel the trip if you don't have enough information to get them to their destination.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> This. The meter is running, might as well use that time to try and get his destination one more time. Warn the passenger that you'll have to cancel the trip if you don't have enough information to get them to their destination.


Because as we all know, asking a drunk who tends towards violence when challenged for something he's already refused to provide multiple times just once more would likely get you what you want. There was no good ending for this pax on this night. Not with a driver who he saw as a physical non threat.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

D Town said:


> Because as we all know, asking a drunk who tends towards violence when challenged for something he's already refused to provide multiple times just once more would likely get you what you want. There was no good ending for this pax on this night. Not with a driver who he saw as a physical non threat.


I've had plenty of pax in that condition, and it's odd how drunks tend to not want to give you their address. I have however, managed to get every single one of them home w/o incident.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> I've had plenty of pax in that condition, and it's odd how drunks tend to not want to give you their address. I have however, managed to get every single one of them home w/o incident.


Since most of my driving was on the weekends at night and years before that nearly a decade of my life involved dealing with difficult drunks I have a pretty good idea about how they react. Just like the general population not every human being reacts rationally. If my neighbor asks to borrow my mower and then proceeds to abuse it - running over large rocks he's too lazy to pick up, scraping the blades off of curbs, etc. - and I go over and tell him to give it back because he's abusing it and he gets pissed and takes a swing at me I would hope you wouldn't be silly enough to come in later and say, "Well I've lent my mower out before and not gotten punched. You should have manged it better." No...no...I managed it fine. Why the hell are you making ME responsible for a jacka$$es behavior? That crap isn't my fault that's HIS fault. What the actual hell?

My POINT is that this driver did nothing unreasonable from what I saw.

He tried multiple times to get the guy to give him an address.
He tried to get the guy to direct him and he was too drunk and confused to do so but insisted on trying any how. 
*He was threatening and disrespectful.* (THIS is the big one.)

All those combined with the last one - and in MY case the last one alone is enough - that is more than enough to toss the drunk. I don't know what you allow people to do or say to you in your own car but I don't allow it in mine. If you want to that's your prerogative but to suggest that because this driver refused to take abuse that he is some how responsible in any way is mind boggling to say the least.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> CNBC did a story on Golden.
> He wants to apologize to the driver.
> I would not want anything to do with that apology. He is just trying to mitigate his sentence.
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/2015/11/03/former-taco-bell-exec-faces-new-charges-in-uber-fracas.html


Looks like CBS News did a similar story. Golden is reaching hard to get his life in order. What a P.O.S.

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/uber-pa...gize-to-driver-in-person-for-violent-assault/


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

RSG did a nice article about rider safety following this incident. Good read but as well know Uber will let the dust settle and do nothing further to protect us drivers.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/harryca...ld-uber-be-doing-more-to-protect-its-drivers/


----------



## madubrdrvr (Nov 6, 2015)

DexNex said:


> Also, not so much in the driver's favor:
> 
> If the Pax was such a threat, why would you chase him after he left the car? You are not de-escalating at that point.


Just being real I have had to put drunk people out before now not to many people are going to try me I'm 6'5 341lbs and training as a body builder but if at any point a rider puts his hands on me I will make sure he thinks twice before he puts his hands on another driver ever again


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> Lets start at the beginning... someone that is literally fall over drunk would have never made it into my car.


100% correct. I had a couple of pick ups whereby the pax was obviously drunk. Automatic cancel. On one, I called the cops since he was acting up, standing in the street cursing at people. Public intoxication, disorderly behavior.


----------



## buddyllee (Nov 3, 2015)

rickybobby said:


> RSG did a nice article about rider safety following this incident. Good read but as well know Uber will let the dust settle and do nothing further to protect us drivers.


Car Wall Partitions, been trying to get people to support this but so far people are against it?


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

buddyllee said:


> Anyone know what Dashcam he was using? And also does Uber allow Car Wall Partitions?


I think the dash cam was a Garmin brand....not sure which model...I think it said Garmin in the video on the lower left of the screen...

Ideally a dash cam should have IR illumination to make for better inside videos....notice how dark the video was until the pax opened the door?...If the car had tinted windows probably would not have seen much until the door opened....I'd get a camera with IR illumination.

As far as partitions....I'm making one for my minivan....should not be too hard unless you want bullet resistant then it costs some $$

Andy


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Uber 1 said:


> As far as partitions....I'm making one for my minivan....should not be too hard unless you want bullet resistant then it costs some $$
> 
> Andy


going to look like a genuine cab after that
pax will probably down star you because they dont feel a comfy environment. Im sure they will write in the comment slot next to 3 stars that they thought they were in a paddy wagon


----------



## Deeder (Sep 14, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Driver rocks!


agreed


----------



## Deeder (Sep 14, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> just how much effort was this Uber driver putting forth to get this drunk guy home? he seemed more interested in just dumping him somewhere.. a professional taxi driver would have given much more effort and totally avoided this incident and a 911 call ..
> 
> Uber = amateurs doing a professional's work


if someone is too drunk to give directions that is on them


----------

